# Grafikkarte EXTREM Laut, was kann ich dagegen unternehmen ?



## xb@x360 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebes Community,

ich besitze einen Medion Rechner mit einer Graka Nvidia Geforce 8600 GS.

Die Grafikkarte ist aber EXTREM Laut. Da krieg ich noch einen Kolaps .

Da ich kein Gamer auf dem Pc bin, daher lieber auf meiner Konsole zocke würde ich die Graka auch behalten , doch wie kriege ich Sie leiser ?

Oder wenn es möglich wäre würde ich auch eine neue kaufen.

Aber dann bitte ich euch mir eine Graka zu empfehlen die nicht mehr als 20-30 € kosten soll.

Sie soll einfach bei CSS durchhlten mehr nicht und ein schönes Bild auf meinem Samsung Syncmaster T220 zaubern.

Danke


----------



## tobi757 (29. Juni 2009)

Bau sie mal aus und dann mach mal den ganzen Staub raus, wenn das Dingen immer noch zu laut ist, kann man mit RivaTuner die Drehzahlen des Lüfters senken, oder du kaufst dir nen anderen Kühler für 10€ oder so ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir am besten einen Kühler für die Karte.
Am besten wäre wohl ein Accelero S1.
Damit sollte sogar ein Passiver und damit lautloser betrieb möglich sein


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn du nicht soviel ahnung hast, wie ein neuer Kühler draufzubauen ist, dann empfehle ich dir erstmal tobi´s variante, es kann nämlich sein, dass der Kühler nicht mehr gut genug kühlen kann weil es verstaubt ist.

Wielange hast du die Grafikkarte denn jetzt schon ungefähr in betrieb?


----------



## xb@x360 (29. Juni 2009)

Also das mit Staub kann ich schonmal ausschließen ,

denn hatte eben den Pc erst gesübert   ^^

Ich versuche es mal mit tobis variante dann poste ich mal mein Ergebniss.


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

Ansonsten ist der Accelero wirklich zu empfehlen.
Allerdings finde ich das Montieren ziemlich schwer, für laien.


----------



## xb@x360 (29. Juni 2009)

Also hab es nicht leiser bekommen ,

und das was mich am meißten stört ist das die GRaka beim zocken von CSS ( Was jetzt keine dolle Grafik hat ) meine Graka noch lauter wird.

Boh , wenn ihr die mal hören würdet .....

Schrecklich !!!!

PS. Kauf mir wohl eine neue.

Bitte um Beratung


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

Also, erstmal den günstigeren weg.

Was hast du denn per RivaTuner verstellt?

Du kannst den Fanspeed selbst regeln dort?!


----------



## xb@x360 (29. Juni 2009)

Könntest du mir erklären wie ich denn die Graka per Riva Tuner leiser kriege 

Bitte

Mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

Hast PN


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (30. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist der Accelero wirklich zu empfehlen.
> Allerdings finde ich das Montieren ziemlich schwer, für laien.



Naja das Thema mit den Laien ist eine Sache für sich, wenn er aber etwas Gescick sein eigen nennt, müsste es klappen. Bei mir läuft auch der 
Arctic-Cooling Accelero S1 Rev2                                                                      samt 2 Turbomodule. Und der Kühler ist einfach Super. Will man zocken, lüfter hochdrehen, ist man mehr am Surfen Lüfter runterdrehen. Und weil beides so leise ist, weiss man manchmal gar nicht wie er nun gerade dreht.


----------

